# (HAND) WALKING: let's see your essentials! [tips, techniques, etc as well!]



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Hey everyone,

There are a lot of us who take hand walks with our dogs very seriously. Myself included.

I know everyone has their own philosophy on just what to bring on these walks and reasons why. The purpose of this thread isn't to judge, but to come with an open mind and understand or even learn about different essentials people like for hand walking. 

I thought it would be really nice to have a thread where everyone can show their different essentials for their normal hand walks, long or short.

Tips, links to where to possibly purchase things, etc all welcome! 

Here's my day-to-day minimum essentials for hand walks:


*hip pack*: I like having this to free up my pockets and hands. Helps when I go on a light jog as well. I place my cell phone/wallet/keys inside.

*poop bag dispenser*: (attached to hip pack strap) I like this one in particular made by Emanuele Bianchi called the "Looper Scooper." It doesn't rattle around like the plastic poop bag dispensers and works well. Found on Amazon.

*high visibility hat*: for the city/suburb people, I think this is a MUST.

*break stick*: depending on where you live, your local laws, this may or may not be classified under illegal "paraphernalia." My opinion: the best time to have a break stick is when you don't need it---very much like insurance. One of these can be very unsightly to other people, I keep mine on a lanyard around my neck under my shirt. *TIP*: if you feel uneasy carrying one around or it is prohibited by your local laws, a plastic tent stake will do the trick just fine. You can find stakes at Home Depot for dirt cheap. Regardless, knowing how to use one(either break stick or tent stake) can be the difference between walking away from an incident or having 1 or 2 dead dogs.

*pepper spray/animal deterrent spray*: I've always liked the brand "HALT!" & I've had to use it on a good size rottweiler that charged at me and one of my past dogs about 7 years ago with great success. It's nice and small with a clip and easily attaches to a pocket securely.

*Random notes*:

- I like to keep my cell phone on video mode as you never know when you'll need to document something.

- I'm always scanning ahead at least as far as my eyes can go, never looking down for too long. I know it SHOULD be common sense, but I've seen way too many dog owners around my area just glued to their cell phones or just looking down when walking their dogs.

- Always be on the look out for broken glass on the ground! For you city/suburb people, this is also important!


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

This is a good idea 

I always have a small side bag/satchel that I use to carry my phone, poop bags and keys. I also carry a small zip lock bag with treats to use when I see an opportunity to practice some commands like "focus" and a long "sit and stay". 

I live in the city so I'm always on the look out for broken glass and random food that people drop. I live on a very busy street with a lot of dogs so I should invest in pepper spray. I've come across one or two dogs being "walked" without a leash. Luckily they never ran over but pepper spray would be smart to have.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Good idea!

I rarely walk in the town, usually around trails behind our house. For those walks, just a good 2" collar and sturdy leash.

In town, my dogs wear a backpack (weighted for my older male, empty for my female), again their 2" collars & leashes, and I'm much more alert. I carry a knife with me wherever I go, for the trails it's bear & cougar protection and in town it's idiot protection, lol.

Always biodegradable poop bags which I make my dogs carry in their backpacks. I never have to carry poop bags anymore which is nice. 

Oh, and treats! I always have treats on me.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes we take hand walking very seriously in this house, it is our main source of exercise. We never go a day without walking at least 4 miles, but we usually do at least 6 miles. I have a pouch thing that is supposed to clip on your pants, but I wear it around my neck connected to my whistle lanyard. In the pouch I carry poop bags, a little bit of kibble for treats just incase I need them, my phone, and house keys. I also wear a thing of pepper spray around my neck. I am thinking about getting one of those heavy duty belt things that are meant to connect your dogs leashes to. I really should have a break stick, but I'm ashamed to say that I don't. Deuce wears a 1.5" collar, and Gemini wears a 2" collar. I also have a Q chain on both of them just incase I need it, and they are both on 4' leashes (I'm going to get 6' ones pretty soon).


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Love the input so far. 


Whenever you all get a chance ^^^ Let's see pictures please!!!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Here we go! Forgot to add the water gun I use for Squirt. It's to correct him when being reactive/aggressing towards other dogs. Usually a verbal correction and redirection to "watch me" works fine, but some dogs apparently look more tasty than others and a quick spray is necessary. Lol.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok I'll get a picture when I take everything out to go on our adventure in a little bit. Oh and I forgot to say that I have the matching sweatshirt to your hat for when we walk at night, same brand just different neon color lol.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh yeah I have backbag for my male that I use on hikes idk why I never thought about using it on our walks as well.  I will need to get one for Lily too. Anyone know a good brand? The one I have for Kai is a generic pet store brand that has two pockets big enough to hold water, poop bags and rocks if I wanted to add real weight.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Great thread idea Matt! This will be a great one to continue adding to over the years.  loving everyone's gear and pictures! This all is very helpful to those wanting to really start hand walking their dogs!
:clap:


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's what we are using for our walks. Sometimes we use their nylon collars instead of the leather ones.








and the photo fail, always in the business lol.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Good thread Matt.

I do use single leads sometimes but most of the time I use the double lead and walk both of my dogs together. They switch off on the backpack but because my boy Titus has bad rear legs Athena usually wears the pack. Inside the pack is two bottles of water, a collapsible water bowl and a roll of poop bags. The tent stake is in my one back pocket and my cell phone in the other. The pistol, I conceal carry but that's on me anytime I leave the house.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

jttar said:


> Good thread Matt.
> 
> I do use single leads sometimes but most of the time I use the double lead and walk both of my dogs together. They switch off on the backpack but because my boy Titus has bad rear legs Athena usually wears the pack. Inside the pack is two bottles of water, a collapsible water bowl and a roll of poop bags. The tent stake is in my one back pocket and my cell phone in the other. The pistol, I conceal carry but that's on me anytime I leave the house.


Damn Joe?!!...........just kidding my friend, at night I conceal carry as well. If I, or my dog, can't get'em........my .45 will 
Nothing to add really.....except that I only walk one dog at a time, and yes, I get worn out every day. My job entails miles of walking daily, so I have been forced into being an avid walker LOL!
I like to vary the days in which I harness(heavy duty leather) or collar(2") the dogs.......I feel it works different muscles in the neck and rear end depending which is being used. I also like to take the same route because it gets me and the dogs familiar with the other dogs/people we encounter......I do walk them the opposite way as well because I've noticed that they pull toward a certain direction and I like to vary that up also. As was brought up in another thread, I do like, and even encourage, the dogs to pull to their heart's delight.......no better work out for either of us.
Have fun......and keep bulldoggin'


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

LMAO Christian! Lots of bad guys out there, day or night. Well at least here on the South side of Chicago there is.

Lovin' the new avatar.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

You said it brother...........
Avatar is pretty cool huh?
Oops, forgot to include pic.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice hardware and harness. I see you carry one of those high end tent stakes too. LOL.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

...............yep, you never know when you might pass a good camp site during a walk:roll:

You slay me Joe.......take care, and keep warm:snow:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Good fun. You too my friend. :cheers:


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Jealous of you guys and your concealed carry's!! One day, I hope California legislation won't be so f&*&#%$ing stupid and let us responsible citizens obtain conceal permits without having to sell our souls.


Great pics everyone, keep 'em coming!


----------

